# January NYC Dart Frogger Gathering



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I've just set up a poll on DOODLE.COM for selecting a date for the January NYC Gathering at Mr. Biggs in NYC. If you have not received an email from Doodle requesting your participation in the poll, and if you would like to participate in the date selection (and also receive an email detailing the meeting date), please PM me your email address. I do respect your privacy, and I will not share your email address with anyone without your permission.

Note that this poll is rather "wide" on the Doodle site - there are 24 dates for you to review.

Thanks in advance & *Happy New Year*!
Bob


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Beers, plants and frogs.....count me in


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Froggers...

The next gathering will be on Monday, 1/14/13 at 6:30 (or whenever you show up) at:

MR. BIGGS BAR & GRILL - Untitled Document

The address is 596 10th Avenue (Corner of 43rd St.) in Manhattan.

Start time is around 6:30. Try and get there before 7:00 because that is when their
first Happy Hour ends.

If this is your first meeting, our members are usually the ones with the plant cuttings on
the bar (or table) in front of them. (Please don't exchange bug cultures openly at the meeting as this is a bar, a grill and a restaurant and we could be asked to leave for infesting their location with vermin.)

If there is anything you are looking for (bugs, cuttings, etc) suggest you add to the
posting on Dendroboard - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/89788-december-nyc-gathering.html
or the posting on FaceBook under the NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community page.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry, the New Year's Eve Festivities have caused a screw-up - If there is anything you are looking for (bugs, cuttings, etc) suggest you add to the THIS thread on Dendroboard, not the December thread...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Reminder...*

REMINDER - this frogger meeting is this coming Monday evening - see above...


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Who's bringing what?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Does anybody have spare cork tubes?


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

I have a box of excelsior if anyone is interested.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be driving in from Brooklyn at about 5:30ish, if anybody wants a ride, as long as you aren't too far out of the way. Can't guarantee a ride back.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Something came up at work...not going to be able to make it. Have a drink for me!

Dave


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

The turnout wasn't anything like December's turnout, and I'll be doing a post-mortem on this meeting...


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys/gals...I got home late from work


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I had something come up... I really wanted to make it. All will be clear next meet I make


----------

